

Thank you, Google. - oscardelben
http://www.reddit.com/r/self/comments/eo6sv/thank_you_google_no_i_mean_it_thank_you_so_much/

======
J3L2404
Nice story. The comments devolve logarithmically.

~~~
J3L2404
Oops. Should be exponentially. :(

